# Hello



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am new to back yard chickens and I have one quick question. How do you tell if you have a rooster. My chickens are about five months old now and I have two that seem to want to but heads. Does this mean they are Roos.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome  Do you have a pic of your suspected roosters ? Also hens will chest bump and do stare downs as well. Its about the pecking order.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome aboard, post some pics for us to look at.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi! Happy to have you join us!


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Omg!!! I surely would love to post some pics for u guys however figuring out how has stumped me somewhat.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

A good way to try to determine males from females at this age is to look for saddle feathers. Hold a bird with the head facing you, looking down on it so you can see its back. When you look at the feathers just in front of the tail, which are called the saddle feathers, are they pointy, or rounded?

Pointy saddle feathers mean it's a male bird, or cockerel. Rounded saddle feathers mean it's a female bird, or pullet.

As well, cockerels generally have thicker shanks, bigger redder combs, and are generally larger than pullets of the same age. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Dyanne05 said:


> Omg!!! I surely would love to post some pics for u guys however figuring out how has stumped me somewhat.


Click the paper clip when your in the posting screen. You can than up load a file. Or you can copy and paste.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I will post pics of my girls ASAP


----------

